# Meet my gorgeous Bugsy.



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

She sends meows and cuddles to all...

Hugs with my OH



Snuggles in between us before bed time



Genuine puss in boot eyes or what :001_wub: xx


----------



## EllaKay (Aug 5, 2013)

Your cat is absolutely gorgeous Cheryl89 :001_tt1: 

What breed is she? Such a pretty princess x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

EllaKay said:


> Your cat is absolutely gorgeous Cheryl89 :001_tt1:
> 
> What breed is she? Such a pretty princess x


Shes full pedigree Persian hun  Thank you, I like she's a real life puss in boots - she's always after cuddles and snuggles and sneaks up under the duvet where my feet are to get up next to me and sleep - she's like a real life baby! Bless her xxx


----------



## EllaKay (Aug 5, 2013)

I just love her colouring and she has the most loveable face, you are lucky to have such a beautiful girl x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

EllaKay said:


> I just love her colouring and she has the most loveable face, you are lucky to have such a beautiful girl x


She is an absolute blinder and I feel so blessed to have her, thank you sweets  xxx


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

You are going to upload more photos yes?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

EmmaMia said:


> You are going to upload more photos yes?


Of course!!

Here she is licking my arm



Then licking her own paw



And chilling on my OH having her head stroked lol soppy cow she is


xxx :thumbsup:


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

She's gorgeous!!

:001_tt1:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Bugsy

You are gorgeous

Love another Bugsy xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Hi Bugsy
> 
> You are gorgeous
> 
> Love another Bugsy xx


Hehe hello    xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry about second batch of pics! I swear they were the right way up on my PC... On my phone they are upside down


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> She sends meows and cuddles to all...
> 
> Hugs with my OH
> 
> ...


Why have we not seen her before?? - she is GORGEOUS! :001_wub:


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow, she looks beautiful and friendly and contented too!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

She's stunning! I tried to put a pic on here yesterday that was the right way round on my ipad and just kept going upside down on here!:confused1:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you all my lovely cat lovers! She's actually new, only had her since Sunday - I was looking on pre-loved and this lady was getting rid of all of her pedigree Persians for free as she had to move out, couldn't see this gorgeous puss in boots go to a bad home so I took her on and she's settled in amazingly well. My OH isn't best pleased as he doesn't like cats, only likes dogs - but I put my foot down with this babygirl because I just couldn't help myself  

Now all I need is a kitten and I'm happy lol 

She has a habit of craving human company so sits by my head whilst I sleep and she purrs allllll night long....hence why I've been awake since 4 and feeling soooo fragile! 

Rose - I know I can't figure out how they ended upside down  lol

xxxx


----------

